# Pastry Schools in Paris / France



## jadorepastry (Jul 24, 2010)

What is the best pastry school in Paris or France?


----------



## avanika (Jul 12, 2010)

Hey.. I can't help you, but I'd love for the link to some of those blogs. I'm trying to make my decision too, any information is extremely helpful!


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

what are you, English? Trying to start a war maybe?


----------

